# Our pony filly...want critiques :)



## LindaL

Here is a pic of our Shetland Pony filly. She is about 2.5 mo. old here. Just some background...her dam is a 45" Modern and her sire is a 35.5 Classic (ASPC/AMHR). Sadie is TALL...and will end up almost as tall as her dam I think. (I bought her dam bred thinking possibly that I may get a foal to one day hardship into R...




lol)

I would like some critique on Sadie please. Be totally honest as while I think she is a nice filly, maybe I am barn blind because she is my foal...lol

(She is on a downhill slope, but is a bit butt high as well, just not as much as the pic makes it seem. Also, she is pulling back a bit which makes her look more butt high.)

OK...critique away....


----------



## LindaL

Anyone????


----------



## chandab

I'm lousy at critiques, so usually just read everyone elses to try to learn more. So, all I can say is that I think she looks like a nice filly, nothing glowingly wrong to me.


----------



## Jill

I like her! Her color and head are beautiful. I do see that she is butt high, but really, I think all foals go through a stage or two of being so. Her hip and legs look nice. Particularly, I find her head very pretty and a lot of ponies (IMO) have plain heads. Her neck looks like it could tie in a bit higher than it does, but it isn't "low" and looks to have a good length -- has a bit of a crest maybe from the milk bar, but that's not bad at her age. ... and know that these are observations from someone who knows what she likes in horses and minis, but with NO shetland experience (so a "for whatever it's worth" sort of deal!).


----------



## Performancemini

I would agree pretty much with Jill's post. I won't say I am an expert on Shetlands; but we have owned and shown them. She is pretty young to predict the "final outcome", but I would say Jill is on the mark with her statements. Youngsters butts tend to rise and fall as they go through growth spurts. On a Modern I like to see a bit more length of neck and a hooky throatlatch; but again, she is young. She could go either way (classic or modern) as she matures. Depends on looks and movement, etc. She looks promising. Nice filly!


----------



## Deb O.

]here is a more current pic of her at 3 months old on level ground and after she's learned to set up a little better. Like Linda said I think she's gorgeous but then i'm probably very barn blind when it comes to her.


----------



## LindaL

Ok...here is another updated pic...She is 3.5 mo. old now (and just been clipped) :


----------



## Performancemini

WHOA!!!!!



GO SHOW!!!!



:FirstPrize


----------



## LindaL

If all goes well (getting her in trailer and off in one piece...lol) we will be showing her this weekend!


----------



## Performancemini

Did you get to show her? (Yeah-take your time with the trailer training so she has no fears). She is lovely.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes a beauty


----------



## LindaL

Here are a few updated pics of her...As always, just quick "in the pasture" taken with our phones, so not the best quality, but...I still think this pony is pretty. People that see her in person tell us what a nice pony she is, too.



I just wish I could get a decent pic of her head...it always looks so blocky in pics, but it's really not. lol


----------



## Rhondaalaska

I think she is realy pretty. I like her


----------



## Performancemini

I still like her A LOT! I think you have a beautiful pony there!


----------



## LindaL

Thank you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

She is my favorite color. She looks to be working so nicely for you!


----------



## LindaL

Last year, as you can see from her baby pics, she was more of a blood bay even after clipping. This year after clipping, she is much darker...almost a black bay but not quite that dark. Is that normal?? lol


----------



## Sharron

Remember when you clip a mini or pony, you are seeing the color of the "undercoat" and not the true color of the animal...give the hair a chance to start to grow back for the true color...most red bay' have a dark undercoat...don't get fooled!

She looks like she is leaning more toward the Modern Pleasure type to me, but then photos can ve very mis-leading...


----------



## LindaL

Thanks Sharron!

i understand about the undercoat being a different color than the "true" color. I just ask because last year when we clipped her as a 3 month old, her coat stayed the same blood bay color (see pic below)...so was a bit surprised when she clipped out so dark this year...lol With about 3 weeks re-growth now, it is still pretty dark, but not as dark as it was when first clipped.

Yes, she is probably more of a MP type (her dam being Modern and her sire Classic), but she is Classic Futurity nominated and shows Classic. As she matures, that may get switched to MP.





(Her 3 month old clipped pic to show the blood bay color then)


----------



## Lewella

If she were in my barn she'd be showing MP. You can move them from the Classic Futurity to the Modern Futurity (you cannot move them back once you have switched them from the Classic Futurity to the Modern Futurity). I've had to bump a few up over the years including my Modern Hall of Fame and Congress Modern Pleaure Champion Plattes Unparalleled.


----------



## LindaL

Do "babies" (yearlings) wear shoes for showing? There are no MP/Modern farms around here, so I know nothing about how to groom/prep/show a MP/Modern pony.


----------



## Lewella

Modern Pleasure ponies never have to wear shoes - they can be shown barefoot.




Dale Ganger should be able to help you - he's shown Modern Pleasure. Grooming isn't really any different than for Classic except the braids.


----------

